# Kenny



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

So just a few days ago, I got myself a lovely whirl of craziness, called Kenny.










I've looked after coatis before, but I'm still finding out that these really are challenging pets! Only today we were in the park having a lovely time, but on the way back, the clip on his lead slipped and he bolted across the road and into someone's garden. I managed to stop 2 passers-by to help block exits, and after a stressful 5 mins, managed to grab him by the tail......he's sulking now! The lesson learned? USE 2 LEADS WITH LOCKABLE KARABINERS!

(Click on this pic for a short vid)



I'm sure there'll be many more stories to come!:blowup:


----------



## JJReptiles (Jan 20, 2009)

Arnt coatis fun but challenging to own!!! I'm sure there will be plenty more stories to come


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

ah well done you...
i'm so jealous of your pets...
more pictures of the entire clan called for i feel...


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Rach1 said:


> ah well done you...
> i'm so jealous of your pets...
> *more pictures of the entire clan called for i feel*...


haha....ta!:2thumb:

Problem is, my little family doesn't fit into any one section on this forum, so I can't do a post with everything on it!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

He's gorgeous Chris! :flrt:


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

I adore coati :flrt:

Does Kenny have an outdoor enclosure or is he inside?


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

He has a room inside atm. He's only a wee tot, and needs time to bond with me. When I get a house with a bigger garden next year, he'll have a lovely big zoo-type enclosure.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

mrcriss said:


> He has a room inside atm. He's only a wee tot, and needs time to bond with me. When I get a house with a bigger garden next year, he'll have a lovely big zoo-type enclosure.


and I'll come & play.....  :lol2:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> and I'll come & play.....  :lol2:


Welcome to visit whenever you like, Colin


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

mrcriss said:


> Welcome to visit whenever you like, Colin


Aww, thanks bud : victory:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Amazing.
Love them but have no room at the inn.
Looks like full of fun.
Wouldnt fancy repairing the house after it though.


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

He is adorable! lol how many people stop you when your walking in the park to ask what he is and where you got him from I wonder?


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

MattsZoo said:


> He is adorable! lol how many people stop you when your walking in the park to ask what he is and where you got him from I wonder?


Yeah....I get stopped quite a bit. Everyone wants to know how much, and can they buy him off me....but that's Manchester, I guess. But Kenny's a bit too wriggly to stop for long!

Crapped myself when he ran off though!!


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Luca, our coonie, managed to get himself off a harness whist up a tree near us, he was already about 15` up, found himself a comfy branch and remained there for an hour........I left Lin to it. Well, someone had to go feed the skunkies!!!!
He came down as if there were no worries whatsoever, climbed onto Lin, we went home. End.
One does poo oneself mind.

He looks a nice lil fella, wanna coonie?? Lin loves Luca, she`d top me........


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

sam gamgee said:


> Luca, our coonie, managed to get himself off a harness whist up a tree near us, he was already about 15` up, found himself a comfy branch and remained there for an hour........I left Lin to it. Well, someone had to go feed the skunkies!!!!
> He came down as if there were no worries whatsoever, climbed onto Lin, we went home. End.
> One does poo oneself mind.
> 
> He looks a nice lil fella, wanna coonie?? Lin loves Luca, she`d top me........


Haha....no I'm fine for raccoons thanks.... I already have 4 in my life, and although they're cute, they don't really tickle my pickle 

Besides, I think I have my hands more than full with Kenny and Rosy!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Got some soft toys from my car-boot sale addicted grandmother today for Kenny......he's currently killing Tinky Winky in a particularly violent way!


----------



## Bensreptiles1 (May 26, 2011)

was waiting for a thread on kenny 
he is well 8) cool


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

*Coati or coonie?????*

Well, perhaps Lin needs to pay you a visit......she is wanting a buddy for Luca monster next spring, she would rather have a coonie, i keep trying to change her mind to, yes, a coati!

We`ll see..............

Dave.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Welcome to come for a visit Dave......and of course you too Ben! Kenny should really enjoy mammal night at MRC in summer:2thumb:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Im so Jealous I would love a coati!! maybe when we finally get in New house :flrt:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Took Kenny to the park in the POURING rain for a playdate with Missy Rascal Raccoon this morning. Pics will follow tonight once Anthony's sorted through them :2thumb:


----------



## Bensreptiles1 (May 26, 2011)

how did he act around missyrascal?

and i cant wait till another mrc mammel night misssed the last one as i was on holiday in ibiza


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Ben Nickisson said:


> how did he act around missyrascal?
> 
> and i cant wait till another mrc mammel night misssed the last one as i was on holiday in ibiza


They largely ignored each other tbh. Kenny was curious, Missy growled


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Congrats on the new arrival.

He looks lovely :flrt:

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

kodakira said:


> Congrats on the new arrival.
> 
> He looks lovely :flrt:
> 
> ...


Cheers:2thumb:

You could always bring one of your lovely kinks for a playdate with Kenny in the park:whistling2:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi

Unfortunately the group of Kinks are not really handleable as such.

They have never bitten or even scratched but just don't like being held. They will happily sit on me and take food from me.

Hopefully if all goes to plan as with an earlier baby Kink they had, then the baby will be very handleable and friendly. 

So you never know :2thumb:

Best Wishes

Neil


----------

